# Does anyones chihuahua swim or like water?



## cherper

Just got to thinking today, do chihuahua's like water or even swimming? I carried leila out to the pool deck today to watch the kids jump in and play for a few minutes just to let her see. Then i leaned down and let her get a little closer look, then... i put her back paws just slightly in and she started kicking them so then i lowered her front paws in and she was justakicking up a storm. Like she was swimming, it was sooo cute. The kids and i were cracking up. Then i took her right out , i didn't want to scare her in any way. 
Anyone let their chis swim with them?


----------



## xxxangelxxx

lexi used to hate the water and on sunday as it was so hot i took to a country park where we put her in the water and she swam ok but was not fussed, as she seen us walking in the water which was only about an inch deep she did start to follow us and got used to it, i think she is too much of a lady to enjoy getting her feet wet though x


----------



## cherper

haha, leila didn't seem to mind. which really suprised me.


----------



## JRZL

Mine swim haha  
by they only so it if they have their life jackets on :lol:


----------



## Suekadue

We go to the lake often but my two won't even get their paws wet - they freeze up. Someone told me to get a kiddie pool, fill it a few inches of water, add floating toys and they'd get in and start liking the water. I don't know if it will work but I might try it once the weather cools a bit - right now a few inches of water would heat up way too much from the sun!


----------



## pam6400

We have a pool and both Frankie and Ben are terrified. 
They will go to the edge of pool and look in but only if no one is in the pool. We tried taking each one of them in slowly with us but they froze up.
So we just have "water watchers"!


----------



## tulula's mum

tulula likes a little swim in the bath lol


----------



## HollieC

No Feodore doesn't like it at all. When I go to the lake with my boyfs two Jack Russels and one lab, they love going in the lake when the weather is warm to cool them down, but the chi doest seem to overheat like they do, he hardley ever even pants- must be because chihuahuas are adapted to the mexican heat.

When I threw toy in the water fot the other dogs to fetch one of them ploughed into Feodore who was sat omn the edge and he fell right in! He totally panicked and froze for about 3 seconds, at which point I was about to wade in to save him, but then he just started swimming to the edge and just got out fine and sulked for abit. Guess they just know how to swim instinctively.


----------



## LovesMyPups

Finn looooves to swim. Last summer we had a salt-water pool and he was always begging to get in every time I let him out to potty! 
However, this year we don't have the salt-water, and it's a chlorine infested pool instead... I don't even like to get in because of all the chemicals, but there's no way I would EVER let Finn get in that! Mostly because he has extremely sensitive skin in the first place, but that's some nasty stuff that could cause serious irritation!


----------



## cherper

awww finn has "fins" lol
We have chlorine


----------



## LovesMyPups

Finn has Fins, lol, you're too funny. 
Aww, bummer... Not to say that she "cant" swim in the chlorine... just maybe better not to, especially if you have noticed sensitivities already. Check your craigslist, here there are ALWAYS people giving away those blue plastic kiddy pools for free. That's what I have resorted to and while he can't actually SWIM in it, he likes the water anyway. 
All 3 of mine like the sprinklers though. We got an attachment at the dollar store and they love chasing each other/trying to eat-drink the water as it comes out. It's hilarious!!!


----------



## myLoki

My dogs HATE water. They deplore taking baths but pretty much behave. We live near South Padre Island so spend every other weekend there and they HATE the beach. They hate the sand and they hate the water... *sigh* Oh well. I'll enjoy it for them! LOL

t.


----------



## tricializ

Maya and Bruiser both swim but don't like it much. On hot days they like to be down by the pool with us and cry to come out but then get too hot. So we do a little swim in the pool and they tolerate it but then are much happier when they are cooled off. So it's a love/hate relationship. Maya doesn't swim as fluidly as Bruiser (he uses his tail as a rudder) and she splashes up a storm. They hate their life jackets even more. I used to have Maya swim after her broken leg surgery for rehab per the vet's recommendation. They do, however like to lay on a pool float and float around with us.


----------



## cherper

haha tricia i jokingly said 2 the kids we were gonna get a pink boat-type raft with a sail that says SS LEILA for her and have a place for her bowls up on it too. teehee


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

Ricky loves to chase Ducks in the lake but we dont have a pool so not sure? dont know of any dog pools or beaches either still looking


----------



## Reese and Miley

we go to the lake every summer, last year was my first time taking reese. i bought him a lifejacket because i really wasnt sure if he would be able to swim, and i wanted him to safe when we took him in the water or out on the boat. he didnt much like wearing a lifejacket and he absolutely despised being in the water. he shook and clung desperately to me, and didnt do any better floating on a raft. he enjoys, or at least tolerates, going out in the boat, but if we are getting in the water we dont even take him with us to the dock anymore because he just gets upset and wants us to get out. he is able to swim though, certainly seems to be a natural instinct.
not sure about miley yet, she had her first trip to the lake last week, but i forgot the lifejacket and didnt attempt to take her in. im jealous of anyone whose dogs like the water, i think it would be a lot of fun to be able to enjoy the water with your dogs!


----------



## cherper

I don't know how she would be if she was fully in the water, i'm afraid to do that to her. She is fairly relaxed though (not completely) at bath time. I find giving lots of treats really encourages Leila. LOL


----------



## roughhouse

We took Neeci and Ellie to the river this afternoon. Neeci will walk out into the water but Ellie only likes her front two feet in. The kids took them in though and both can swim just fine to the shore. They weren't too upset about it. Ellie was shivering but the water was pretty cool. Neeci just shook it off and went back to exploring. Neither seemed afraid of the water.


----------



## cherper

aww how fun!:hello1:


----------



## Chiboymom

We just went to a big lake in Kansas and Draco swam for the first time. He liked lounging on the boat better. He did ok though and it cooled him off in the heat.


----------



## omguthrie

We went to the lake today. The border collies all swim like fish and poor Lilo runs back and forth on shore. Today I waded out past my knees and she swam out to me! She would come to me and then turn around and swim back to shore. She swims like a newbie with her front feet coming out of the water but I think with some more practice she'll be fine at it. It's so darn hot down here it's really nice to be able to swim the dogs for some exercise and to cool down when they've been fetching.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I went to petsmart to try life jackets on Prada today to see how she'd tolerate it, she walked around the store with it on but with tail between legs lol Probably going to go back and purchase it when I go fishing next week and see if I can start with getting her in the water and then work on the other 2 this seriously would be my dream come true to have a dog that loves to swim lol I'm a beach-a-holic and def would love to bring the kiddies along.


----------

